# top tools



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

If you where ONLY ALLOWED to get three tools for your tjets what would they be?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1) screwdriver
2) gear puller
3) wheel press


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

1- Unimat
2- Mini Drill Press
3- Dremel

SJJ


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

1. Get rid of whoever or whatever that is only allowing me 3 tools
2. Buy all the tools I felt I needed 
3. Focus on more cars

Boosted


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

1- Yellow Jacket Performance
2- internet/ebay
3- Hobby Talk
SJJ


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmm………………..
A screwdriver, double ended, one phillips, one slotted 
A small hammer, 3 - 6 oz brass preferred
A punch, 1/16th inch

and I would find it hard to work on t-jets with those, so ………
I would add ………….

Two four inch "C" clamps
An anvil or small vise with an anvil
small needle nose pliers 
maybe a couple of old sockets

All old school stuff, no need for fancy presses and pullers!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Were probably all kidding ourselves, Number 1 on our list should be magnifying glasses, just to clearly see what in the heck were thinking about doing. 

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am near sighted, I have to take my glasses off to work on my slots
since it is 3 tools, I would say my scm set! HAHA.
my brass hammer, and my 2 copmputer screwdriver with both the philips/flathead.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I forgot about the magnifier and the anvil. In my experience the vise and the hammer (the bigger the better) are the best tools when that old bugaboo Mr. frustration shows up. O yes the twenty power magnifier so we can see what we are attempting to hit.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

1.) dremel
2.) reversible mini screw driver, the one with the plain slot and phillips on the other.
3.) exacto knife.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd have to quit


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tools*

RT-HO WHEEL PRESS WITH ANVILS
RT -HO GEAR PULLER
RT-HO GEAR PRESS.
:thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

honda27 said:


> RT-HO WHEEL PRESS WITH ANVILS
> RT -HO GEAR PULLER
> RT-HO GEAR PRESS.
> :thumbsup:


HMMMMMMmmmmmm, No screws on yer cars?? You using velcro again??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good power supply

Properly rated controllers

Your god given senses intact


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know what the 2nd and 3rd tools I'd pick, but a Swiss army knife would be #1. lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

partspig said:


> HMMMMMMmmmmmm, No screws on yer cars?? You using velcro again??


He uses nails....


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> He uses nails....


And boogers


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tools*

Ha ha funny you 2 ( not )


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I find it strange that no one has asked why I would want C-clamps.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

PP, are the 4" clamps used for holding equipment to work table??


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Nope, not even close! Good guess though.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm guessing tire/gear presses Dennis


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Could be used as a bore closer/tightener too Rick...are the BB's considered extra?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Well?*



partspig said:


> I find it strange that no one has asked why I would want C-clamps.


OK, I'll bite. Why would you want C-clamps? :wave:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I wondered that too Bill,but with no BB's,i went with presses,lol

Good to see you posting Bill,this place isn't the same with-out you:thumbsup:
LOL,you're the backbone:wave:

Rick


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tools*

c clamps to seal off gasses lol. .:wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Cat got your tongue?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

honda27 said:


> c clamps to seal off gasses lol. .:wave:


I think that everyone should ask this poster. He seems to have a real good grasp on the situation! No pun intended.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm with Larry,still waiting for an answer Dennis


----------

